# LED or Strobe light



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok guys, I am going to get a new mini light bar LED or Strobe I want to know the goods and bads on both. I know from my own experience that once a LED is burned out there is no replacing them. Not just in light bars but on trucks in general, I sure everyone has seen them burned out. I have had good luck with my strobe but am I living in the passed by still using them.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BIGGB9;1410339 said:


> Ok guys, I am going to get a new mini light bar LED or Strobe I want to know the goods and bads on both. I know from my own experience that once a LED is burned out there is no replacing them. Not just in light bars but on trucks in general, I sure everyone has seen them burned out. I have had good luck with my strobe but am I living in the passed by still using them.


the new led technology is amazing, bulb life of 100,000 hours in most cases. they just dont burn out anymore. and if they do, they will be under warranty more then likely. new leds pack as much punch as strobes and use a 1/4 of the power. led all the way dont even hesitate.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

My Whelen Responder blows my old strobes out of the water. Incredibly bright. Had to upgrade to replace the old strobe light bar that quit firing one of the strobes, in fact. I say go LED, but be careful not to go cheap LED. I put voltex (cheap) hideaway strobes in my truck, and they left a little to be desired.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

With led you get what you pay for.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1410404 said:


> With led you get what you pay for.


+1 Thumbs Up


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Get the Sho-ME Mini LEd bar costs about $250


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1410380 said:


> the new led technology is amazing, bulb life of 100,000 hours in most cases. they just dont burn out anymore. and if they do, they will be under warranty more then likely. new leds pack as much punch as strobes and use a 1/4 of the power. led all the way dont even hesitate.


I agree 100%, led is the way to go. While you can't really replace a single led like you can a bulb/tube, you can replace a module. Most companies make it pretty easy for the owner to do themselves. Like H&H said, you do get what you pay for, and the sky's the limit. For a mini under $300, the whelen responder lin6 $299 or sound off pinnacle $225 are great options, and SnM carries both. I've seen both and I doubt you would be disappointed with either. As for the pros & cons of each, I don't really think LEDs have any cons now a days except for cost, and that's not even a valid one considering how long they last. They are very directional compared to a strobe, but most companies have solved that problem with lenses & reflectors. It all comes down to budget and preference. Good luck


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's my personal opinions. If you go with a quality LED (you do get what you pay for), you can't beat the attention grabbing ability of LEDs. They also have incredibly low current draw for that brightness. On the negative side, prices (although coming down) are still pretty stiff. What I continue to struggle with is that LEDs generate next to no heat. (Explained by the low amp draw.) So strobes, rotators and other lights have somewhat of a "self cleaning" feature because they actually melt snow. But, seeing as none of us are out playing in the snow, that shouldn't be an issue. 

PS: I have 4 rotators to melt the snow for all of the LEDs in my bar.


----------



## c&msnowplowing (Jan 18, 2010)

just a quick opinion....buy from a reputable dealer. STAY AWAY FROM LED OUTFITTERS!!! I have had nothing but trouble dealing with them. Their warranty service is horrible and they do not stand behind their product.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

LEDs are feet good as long as you don't go cheap, but I think that still, nothing beats the "pop power" of a real strobe. One of my 2500's is all Whelen led, the other is all old school strobe, and I would take the strobe any day over the led... I think they stand out better to traffic


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

c&msnowplowing;1424180 said:


> just a quick opinion....buy from a reputable dealer. STAY AWAY FROM LED OUTFITTERS!!! I have had nothing but trouble dealing with them. Their warranty service is horrible and they do not stand behind their product.


I agree stay away from them, I was going to buy from them and found out they had some lawsuit and complaints against them.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

on one of my trucks i have a 3 light options. It has a 48'' code 3 excalibur with front and rear amber leds, 2 middle rotators(fast), and 8 strobes on the sides front and rear of the lightbar. I also have ecco grill/side led flashers and grote grommet strobes for the rear. In the day the led is the brightest, but overall the strobes are the most attention grabbing in my opinion. I do like the leds as they barely draw any power but are not as bright.


----------

